# WW1 fighter



## bricycle (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mickeyc (May 6, 2020)

Only thing I can identify is the Mauser rifle.


----------



## wards (May 6, 2020)

Just.   WOW!


----------



## JO BO (May 6, 2020)

Never get a flat do you?


----------



## piercer_99 (May 6, 2020)

Colin Kirsh in the UK owns that bike.


----------



## szathmarig (May 6, 2020)

I think it's a Garman made bike.


----------



## Sven (May 6, 2020)

Definitely love the " sprung " tires


----------



## Wheeler (May 6, 2020)

Very interesting bike but that doesn't seem very good way to try and sneak up behind an enemy though.


----------



## kreika (May 6, 2020)

Gotta imagine those wheels would be pretty heavy. Imagine trying to ride through mud or sand with them.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 6, 2020)

Did the guy capture a German gun?  Where is the Enfield?  If it is a German bike, now we know what inspired the German kick-back rear hub.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 6, 2020)

kreika said:


> Gotta imagine those wheels would be pretty heavy. Imagine trying to ride through mud or sand with them.





While someone is trying to shoot off Captain and The Boys, right up front there.


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2020)

Bulletproof bike....too bad it isn't a springfield 30-06 (even though I have a great appreciation of German weapons).  After recently reading 1917, a WW1 non fiction read on the conflict and it's beginnings, I realized that WW1 was when the new machine gun weapons came out that inflicted untold horrors on both sides, and not only during the german march towards France but also in the trenches when both sides stalemated near Paris and were dug in going nowhere.....cool bike.


----------



## JLF (May 7, 2020)

Amazing bike!  I am fascinated by the air war of that era.  'The Red Fighter Pilot', The Autobiography of the Red Baron was an eye opening book.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 9, 2020)

1905 Victoria bicycle was used during WW1. It was found in France in 2012 stored alongside a WW1 Columbia Military bicycle.


you can read about it at Colin's website.









						1905 Herrenrad Victoria with Spring Wheels (used in WW1) – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1905 Herrenrad Victoria with Spring Wheels (used in WW1)




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## mike cates (May 10, 2020)

Talking German wheeled vehicles, here's where the term "Street Sweeper" probably came from! Notice the guns that covered all sides of this ominous force. How this armored two wheeler could even balance and steer with those flat tractor treaded tires is beyond me. Had to have been hot and smelly in that thing with the top hatch closed as you can see the air cooled two-cycle or diesel powered engine smoke coming out the back. I don't know if it held more than one soldier (driver and gunner) and if so, they must have felt like sardines. Hot sardines!
One thing that is for sure, if you were the enemy hiding out in a town and you saw this guy coming, you better book-it outta there!
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## Kombicol (May 11, 2020)

Looks like a darlek


----------



## mike cates (May 11, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> 1905 Victoria bicycle was used during WW1. It was found in France in 2012 stored alongside a WW1 Columbia Military bicycle.
> 
> 
> you can read about it at Colin's website.
> ...



Besides rubber being scarce, the important tact that you couldn't get a flat tire was right up there in it's design for field use.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## mike cates (May 11, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> 1905 Victoria bicycle was used during WW1. It was found in France in 2012 stored alongside a WW1 Columbia Military bicycle.
> 
> 
> you can read about it at Colin's website.
> ...



The fact that reliability in the field was the most important feature for the spring wheel's design. You COULDN'T GET A FLAT TIRE.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## mike cates (May 11, 2020)

The most important feature of the design of the bicycle spring wheel is that a flat tire wasn't possible. It kept the reliability of the bicycle first and foremost for it's use in the field (literally the "combat field").
Enjoy some photos.
Mike Cates, CA.,


----------



## gkeep (May 11, 2020)

The wheel version of a hob nail boot sole.


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2020)

I'm surprised they were that concerned about the comfort of a common soldier. Would an officer have ridden this?


----------

